# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Κλεοπάτρα [Cleopatra]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κλεοπατρα* πρεπει να ηταν ενα μικρο πλοιο πριν απο τον πρωτο παγκοσμιο πολεμο. Ανηκε στον _Ιωαννη Μπουλουγουρά_ που ειχε αρχικα σιδηροπωλειο στην οδο Αιολου  (_Σκριπ_, 11/1/1901)
19010111 Μπουλουγουρας Σκριπ.jpg

Εκανε δρομολογια στον Αργοσαρωνικο, απο τον _Πειραια για την Αιγινα, το Αγκιστρι και την Επιδαυρο_ η απο τον _Πειραια για την Αιγινα και Μεθανα_ (_Εμπρος_, 9/7/1906).
19060709 Κλεοπατρα Εμπρος.jpg

Μαλιστα ειναι ενδιαφερον να διαβασουμε πως διαφημιζοντουσαν τα ταξιδακια του (_Εμπρος_, 27 Ιουνιου 1906). _Ναυλος μιας δραχμης_.
19060627 Κλεοπατρα Εμπρος.jpg

Πραγμα που οδηγουσε σε αντιδρασεις των μεγαλυτερων αντιπαλων της γραμμης (_Ακροπολις_, 14/7/1906)...  Κακία, ε; Αλλα η _Ατμοπλοια Λεουση_ εκανε το _ναυλο της δραχμης_ μονο την Κυριακη!
19060714 Λεουσης Ακροπολις.jpg

Το πλοιο ανηκε σε εταιρια με το μεγαλεπιβολο ονομα *Ελληνικη Ατμοπλοια Επιδαυρου* (_Ακροπολις_ 13/6/1906)
19060613 Μπουλουγουρας Ακροπολις.jpg

_Ποια Κλεοπατρα;_

Θελω να επισημανω οτι το ονομα *Κλεοπατρα* δεν ειναι αγνωστο (στην περιοδο εκεινη). Αναφερεται στο θεμα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?88943 περι "πλοιων και δρομολογιων στα πρωτα χρονια της Ατμοπλοιας Διακακη (1905-1910)". Ιδε και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...897#post289897



> Στις αρχες της δεκαετιαςτου 1890-1900 την ακτοπλοικη γραμμη Κυθηρων  από  τον Πειραια μεσω και Μονεμβασιας Νεαπολεως  δηλαδη (Γραμμη Πελλοπονησου  –Κυθηρων) με προεκταση πολλες φορες μεχρι Γυθειο και Καλαματα, εκτελουσε  για λιγο διαστημα το Αηδων το οποιο όμως  ητανε  Ατμοτελωνις  για να  λυθει το προβλημα που προεκυψε και τοτε λογω μη επιδοτησης της  γραμμης. Μετα ο Ποταμιτης εφοπλιστης Διακακης εκανε την εταιρια (Διακακης  &ΣΙΑ) και ναυπηγησε καινουργιο πλοιο,* το Ατμοπλοιο Κλεοπατρα*, το  οποιο δρμολογησε στη γραμμη με προορισμο τον Πειραια για Ποταμο  Κυθηρων. Ετσι ελεγαν τοτε ολη την περιοχη, Ποταμου-ΑΓ.ΠΕΛΑΓΙΑΣ. Μετα από  αυτό η εταιρια αγορασε και άλλο πλοιο,το Μινα, και το δρομολογησε και  αυτό. Η εταιρια (Διακακης&ΣΙΑ)προοδευσε και αγορασε ακομα τα πλοια  ΛΑΥΡΙΟ, ΒΑΣ ΟΛΓΑ, ΚΕΦΑΛΗΝΙΑ, ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ, Σ.ΣΤΡΕΙΤ, ΠΡΙΓΚ.ΣΟΦΙΑ.


Ειναι λοιπον το *Κλεοπατρα* του _Μπουλουγουρά_ το ιδιο με το *Κλεοπατρα* του _Διακάκη_;   Και γιατι χανονται τα ιχνη του μετα το καλοκαιρι του 1906;

Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ο Αρης θα εχει να προσθεσει κατι.

----------


## Ellinis

Το μικρό ατμόπλοιο ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ είχε χωρητικότητα 37 τόνους και χρησίμευσε στην κατασκευή του λιμανιού του Βόλου, κάτι που πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1892-1904 από συνεργεία του Βολιώτη εργοστασιάρχη Μελέτιου Σταματόπουλου. Ο λαϊκός ζωγράφος Ν.Χριστόπουλος είχε δουλέψει σε αυτές τις εργασίες και τις απεικόνισε. Σε ένα από αυτούς τους πίνακες έχει συμπεριλάβει και το ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ:

cleopatra.jpg

     Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε το 1904 από την εταιρία Α.Διακάκη & Σια στον Μελέτιο Σταματόπουλο και ενώ ήταν νηολογημένο στον Πειραιά με αύξων αριθμό 590, όπως αναφέρεται και στο συμφωνητικό πώλησης που υπάρχει ψηφιοποιημένο εδώ. Λίγους μήνες αργότερα το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στον επίσης Βολιώτη Δ.Λιαντζούρα όπως αναφέρεται σε άλλο συμφωνητικό εδώ. Τότε το ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ ήταν νηολογημένο στο Βόλο με αύξων αριθμό 306.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και έτσι το nautilia.gr προσθέτει στην ιστορία πράγματι άγνωστων πλοίων για μια ακόμη φορά!  Απίθανο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το μικρό ατμόπλοιο ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ είχε χωρητικότητα 37 τόνους και χρησίμευσε στην κατασκευή του λιμανιού του Βόλου, κάτι που πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1892-1904 από συνεργεία του Βολιώτη εργοστασιάρχη Μελέτιου Σταματόπουλου. Ο λαϊκός ζωγράφος Ν.Χριστόπουλος είχε δουλέψει σε αυτές τις εργασίες και τις απεικόνισε. Σε ένα από αυτούς τους πίνακες έχει συμπεριλάβει και το ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ:
> 
> cleopatra.jpg
> 
>      Το πλοίο πουλήθηκε το 1904 από την εταιρία Α.Διακάκη & Σια στον Μελέτιο Σταματόπουλο και ενώ ήταν νηολογημένο στον Πειραιά με αύξων αριθμό 590, όπως αναφέρεται και στο συμφωνητικό πώλησης που υπάρχει ψηφιοποιημένο εδώ. Λίγους μήνες αργότερα το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στον επίσης Βολιώτη Δ.Λιαντζούρα όπως αναφέρεται σε άλλο συμφωνητικό εδώ. Τότε το ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ ήταν νηολογημένο στο Βόλο με αύξων αριθμό 306.


Το *Κλεοπατρα* μπορει να  ειναι αυτο που αναφερεται εδω, στην Σφαιρα της 1ης Ιανουαριου 1927.
Κλεοπατρα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ατμόπλοιο ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ το βρίσκουμε στον κατάλογο των εμπορικών πλοίων που ήταν νηολογημένα στο Βόλο 1908 και βλέπουμε οτι είχε το σήμα κλήσης HNLW
kleopatra.jpg

Το 1915 βλέπουμε οτι το ίδιο σήμα το είχε το ατμόπλοιο ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟΣ που ήταν νηολογημένο στην Ύδρα. Προφανώς πρόκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο που επιβεβαιώνεται και απο την χωρητικότητα του που είναι η ίδια.
cleopatra 15.jpg

Και μια ακόμη απεικόνιση του ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ από τον λαϊκό ζωγράφο Ν.Χριστόπουλο
klepatra.jpg

----------


## makfou

Το ατμόπλοιο ΚΛΕΟΠΑΤΡΑ το ενοικίασε η Ελευθέρα πολιτεία Ικαρίας τον Αύγουστο του 1912 σαν πολεμικό πλοίο να περιπολεί γύρω από την Ικαρία

Υπάρχει ένα σκίτσο του πλοίου από τον ζωγράφο Δημήτρη Πουλιανό, δημοσιευμένο στα ΙΚΑΡΙΑΚΑ


κλεοπατρα.PNG

----------


## makfou

Ιδού τι έγραφε στις 6/8/1913 το περιοδικό ΣΚΡΙΠ

278704107_732986894740109_4438215504796920809_n.jpg

----------

